# xm with commercials?



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

I was in a store today and they had XM 11 nashville playing over the store and after a few songs they had about 2 commercials then went back to music. I thought XM and Sirius or now Sirius xm were commercial free? 

Is this not the case?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

You listened to one of the only stations with commercials 

http://www.xmradio.com/onxm/full-channel-listing.xmc

Kiss, Mix, and The Pink (21, 22, 24) also have commercials per that list.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

ibooksrule said:


> I was in a store today and they had XM 11 nashville playing over the store and after a few songs they had about 2 commercials then went back to music. I thought XM and Sirius or now Sirius xm were commercial free?
> 
> Is this not the case?


This brings up something I have wondered about. Is the content of the channels for business any different than the content for the public? Or is it just difference pricing?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

It appears to be the same programming www.xm4biz.com.


----------



## machavez00 (Nov 2, 2006)

The Clear Channel programmed channels have a "CM" designation and have commercials. XM created channels with similar programming after CC added commercials.
CC programmed: (XM11) Nashville!, (XM21) KISS, (XM22) Mix, (XM24) Sunny
XM programmed: US Country (XM17), Flight 26 (XM26), XM Hitlist (XM30) and Escape (XM78)


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Grentz said:


> You listened to one of the only stations with commercials
> 
> http://www.xmradio.com/onxm/full-channel-listing.xmc
> 
> Kiss, Mix, and The Pink (21, 22, 24) also have commercials per that list.


And the comedy channels...

Other non-music channels generally have breaks included due to the nature of the content but the comedy channels, IMHO, shouldn't. This is one of the things that got me to cancel my subs.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

these date way back to the beginning of XM who had Clear Channel as an investor. Unfortunately, CC has several music channels with commercials.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

wilbur_the_goose said:


> these date way back to the beginning of XM who had Clear Channel as an investor. Unfortunately, CC has several music channels with commercials.


But now there is no Flight 26 it is The Pulse and I haven't heard any commercials there. Of course, The Pulse was a Sirius Channel not XM.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

I listen to Classic Vinyl quite a bit. It doesn't have commercials, but there is a lot more talk than there used to be on the previous XM Top Tracks channel.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

dlt4 said:


> I listen to Classic Vinyl quite a bit. It doesn't have commercials, but there is a lot more talk than there used to be on the previous XM Top Tracks channel.


Well Sirius XM is now claiming to be listening to feedback so why don't you contact them and tell them to cut down on the talk on Classic Vinyl? In fact I have heard so many people say there is too much talk since the merger. Personally I'm not hearing all the talk on the Channels I listen to. But if I were, I would voice my complaint.


----------



## dlt4 (Oct 4, 2006)

Dolly said:


> Well Sirius XM is now claiming to be listening to feedback so why don't you contact them and tell them to cut down on the talk on Classic Vinyl? In fact I have heard so many people say there is too much talk since the merger. Personally I'm not hearing all the talk on the Channels I listen to. But if I were, I would voice my complaint.


I did as you suggested, and incredibly, I received a response within a couple of hours! That never happened when I emailed the "old" XM. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## ThomasM (Jul 20, 2007)

dlt4 said:


> I listen to Classic Vinyl quite a bit. It doesn't have commercials, but there is a lot more talk than there used to be on the previous XM Top Tracks channel.


There are now three "flavors" of music channels on Sirius XM.

1. Channels that were on XM and remain exactly the same (except perhaps for a name change).

2. Channels that were on Sirius but are now on XM and also remain the same including the name (Siriously Sinatra, Strobe, Classic Vinyl, etc.)

3. Channels that have "merged" and contain some of the Sirius content/voices, and some of the same from the XM side. "The Pulse" is an example. The music/format is identical to the old "Flight 26" from XM, but now a number of Sirius DJ's are on it and it contains some new features like "The Pulse music news".


----------



## tbpb3 (Dec 10, 2006)

ibooksrule said:


> I was in a store today and they had XM 11 nashville playing over the store and after a few songs they had about 2 commercials then went back to music. I thought XM and Sirius or now Sirius xm were commercial free?
> 
> Is this not the case?


welcome to the future of XM Sirius


----------

